# Best food for puppy?



## Olliethevizsla (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi everyone! We are new here and we’re curious about the best food for our Ollie man. Currently he is eating Instinct large breed puppy, but I’m not crazy about the peas and chickpeas in the ingredient list. I decided to go with this food because our older beagle is eating the Instinct Rabbit formula (the only food we could find that he would actually eat, he’s gotten picky with age). I want to switch to Orijen large breed puppy but I’ve heard some vizslas don’t do well on it because of the large amount of protein. What is everyone’s experience with this? Also, we are going with large breed puppy because that is what our breeder told us to do (Ollie’s dad is 85 lbs!) since we expect him to be close in size to his dad! Ollie is 11 weeks old now and we’re looking to hopefully switch his food in the next week or two.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

We did Acana for our pup, it's a bit cheaper than Orijen and little less protein I believe. Made by same company though. I know some people use Acana to get their dog used to it and then switch up to Orijen from then.

Within Acana, we did the fish based ones and duck&pear one. Currently we're switching from Acana to Taste of the Wild. We tried to switch flavors/proteins every few months within Acana to give him a variety. Now we're just trying out TOTW because it's cheaper but still good quality and I've read a lot of people on this forum use it.


----------

